

The WELL - datasink
http://www.well.com/

======
jeremymims
I've long felt like Salon should move this historically important niche
community to another domain and remake this as a health and wellness portal.

Considering their stock has a market cap of 365k, it couldn't hurt.

------
GiraffeNecktie
It's a site that's been around forever. What's the point of this submission?

~~~
datasink
I had read about it in the past in mostly glowing terms. A community of well-
regarded people with insightful things to say, posting under their real names
and keeping a civil tone in their discussions. I was still surprised to see
it's still online.

~~~
logic
The "Whole Earth 'lectronic Link" has been around since _1985_. It's been an
impressive run.

More information: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_WELL>

------
lurkinggrue
Wow, The Well still exists. I better check to see if Prodigy is still up.

